# Are high temps necessary for Co2 enrichment?



## Hellbillie (Oct 25, 2010)

Hey everyone, i searched around but could not find this answer. My room stays between 68-78 degrees day/night. I keep hearing that Co2 is best at temps over 90 and was wondering if Im wasting money by keeping my room at 1500ppm with lower temps. Im running a 600watt HID digital system and a humidifier to keep thing at 40% humidity(as high as can get it). Plants seem to be doing good. Should i raise the temps? Seems silly since it took me so long to get them down in this room, lol. Here is a pick of them in veg. Thanks for any input!


----------



## Little Tommy (Oct 25, 2010)

The info I have read points to the plants being able to tolerate higher temps with CO2 enrichment. My rooms never get over 80F and it all works fine.


----------



## Little Tommy (Oct 25, 2010)

Your plants look very healthy.


----------



## ColoradoLove (Oct 25, 2010)

68/78 is lights off/lights on I'm assuming? Almost hitting 80 with lights on with Co2 seems fine. When the lights are off the plants don't use Co2 so 68 isn't an issue. I think you're fine where you're at, but I've never run Co2. I've read a lot of journals who have and 85 is the temp I see them shooting for. 78 is pretty damn close

And as Tommy pointed out your plants look very healthy!


----------



## Hellbillie (Oct 25, 2010)

thanks for the input everyone...much appreciated!


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Oct 25, 2010)

I have run Co2 for a number of years and your doing great, don't change a thing. Higher temps are a little better but not much higher, so leave it alone. Well done.

Make sure you have a small fan blowing gently to move the Co2 around as it is heavy and sinks to the floor.


----------



## sixstring2112 (Oct 27, 2010)

the plants dont really need it or use it(at 1500ppm) until you get to around 82f, and 85-88f is ideal.they will be fine at 90f if they always have 1500 ppm but 85 is the majic number for use at 1500 ppm.if your temps are only getting to 78f you could back off and give just a little like an extra 300-400 ppm, you will save money and your plants will have the extra if they need it.from what i have read, and i have read alot of articles on co2 if you have fresh air at all times and your temps dont get higher than 80f the plant will not use the extra co2 and it just goes to waste.when i first started using it i had a hard time getting my temps up over 80 and did not notice an increase,once i got that fixed and got to 85-88 my yield has gone up 1-1/12 oz per plant on a 4-5 oz. plant so imo the temps are key.hope this helps.


----------



## ColoradoLove (Oct 28, 2010)

Excellent first hand experience


----------



## Kerovan (Oct 29, 2010)

something I never see addressed with co2 is lighting. I have never used co2 with mj, but I have used co2 injection in my planted aquariums. When all the lights were on with the co2 the plants would put out constant streams of oxygen bubbles, with only some of the lights on, the bubbles slow down. With strong lights and good nutes, co2 is the bottleneck, so you supplement. With plenty of co2 and good nutes, but not enough light the light is the bottleneck.. you get the idea. The more intense the lighting you use the better the results you will get with co2. You also have to have good nutrients for the plants to use. If the plants are not getting really strong light then they aren't going to use the extra co2 because they don't need it. It's all tied together. 

I'm no expert, but personally I don't think 600W is enough light in that room to justify using co2.

but yeah, regardless your plants do look very healthy..


----------



## Hellbillie (Oct 29, 2010)

Kerovan said:


> something I never see addressed with co2 is lighting. I have never used co2 with mj, but I have used co2 injection in my planted aquariums. When all the lights were on with the co2 the plants would put out constant streams of oxygen bubbles, with only some of the lights on, the bubbles slow down. With strong lights and good nutes, co2 is the bottleneck, so you supplement. With plenty of co2 and good nutes, but not enough light the light is the bottleneck.. you get the idea. The more intense the lighting you use the better the results you will get with co2. You also have to have good nutrients for the plants to use. If the plants are not getting really strong light then they aren't going to use the extra co2 because they don't need it. It's all tied together.
> 
> I'm no expert, but personally I don't think 600W is enough light in that room to justify using co2.
> 
> but yeah, regardless your plants do look very healthy..


I agree that 600w is not enough for that room. The plants themselves are in a 4' x 3' area though. I do plan to add another 600w light in the future and some rails for the lights to track on. I have a cheap lumen tester that only goes up to 20k lumens and all the plant locations peg it to 20k atm. Thanks for the info.


----------



## ColoradoLove (Oct 29, 2010)

Oh don't be knockin 600's!


----------



## Hellbillie (Oct 29, 2010)

Oh im no knocking, its obviously kicking ass. But if i plan to fill the room, Ill need another


----------



## 28594 (Oct 29, 2010)

a non cooled 1000 watt hps should be perfect to jump you up to 85


----------



## ColoradoLove (Nov 1, 2010)

Hellbillie said:


> Oh im no knocking, its obviously kicking ass. But if i plan to fill the room, Ill need another


Haha better make it 3... on light movers!


----------



## Ronjohn7779 (Nov 1, 2010)

No not necessary but they will be able to tolerate temp swings upward better. Also the warm the environment the slightly better job a plant does absorbing CO2 (it's not much). Thats why global carbon emissions are crazy high in the winter months (less greenage and lower efficiency) and real low in the spring and summer (more greenage and higher efficiency). If


----------



## axl (Nov 1, 2010)

Off topic, where did you get Golden Goat? I have seen it at a dispensary, and i thought they just made up the name. Its a kickass strain to say the least. Awesome taste, very unique. Very very strong, most strains now a days are very potent, but this one seemed to stand out as a kick ass strain, and it has abad ass smell. 

With Co2, "The amount of light, co2, and nutrients required for fast vigerous growth rise in direct ratio to eachother. As the intensity of light increases the plant requires higher temperature and concentration of co2.


In the Ed Roshthal book, theres a graph that basically says, ideal conditions ... (85 degrees, 1300 ppm co2, 5000 lumens-(645 watts per square meter)

at 800ppms the temp can be as low as 70 degrees with much less light for maximum co2 plant uptake.

the amount of light needed for plants to use co2 in concentrations of 1500 ppm 7500fc (80,400 lux)

What this all says to me is that even at the max concentration of 1500 ppms of co2, according to mr. rosenthal the ideal temperature is 85 degrees, he seems to stress the importance of light intensity more so than temperature. And, the temp can go down as co2 concentration goes down, again having 70 degrees sufficient for 800 ppms. Good luck. I would raise the temp a bit if you can or decrease the amount of co2 in the air.


----------



## Hellbillie (Nov 1, 2010)

Got them here in Colorado. I killed them a few days ago as they all had mosaic virus. I will be getting some more in a few cycles from another source. But on another note, i raised my temps slightly staying closer to 80 and dropped my Co2 ppm a small amount. Plants seem to love what there getting no matter what though.


----------



## Boddah (Nov 3, 2010)

dont forget also, your stomata close and open depending on your ambient temps and if theyre too low they wont open which means its impossible for your plant to uptake any kind of nutrients properly, Ive always maintained a temp between 78-85 degrees with lights on and CO2 enrichment occuring and the girls loved it.


----------



## Hellbillie (Apr 10, 2011)

The 2 tall skinny plants behind me are some Jack Herres that I am working on crossing with agent orange. Everything else is Blue Widows. I will be crossing the Blue Widows with Agent Orange and Space Jill from TGA as soon as im done flowering the males. I also modified my setup since last, i now have my light on a track thats moving 8 foot over the plants. Still have very low temps and using Co2

Im hoping for a nice crazy strong buzz and a blue berry citrus blend.







A couple of weeks ago

























some finished product of my last batch, just the fluffy bottum nugs though, only got 18oz on the 3 plants that time, I accidently split the stock down to the soil, so they were having some issues getting water and nutes.


----------



## Alex Kelly (Apr 10, 2011)

sixstring2112 said:


> the plants dont really need it or use it(at 1500ppm) until you get to around 82f, and 85-88f is ideal.they will be fine at 90f if they always have 1500 ppm but 85 is the majic number for use at 1500 ppm.if your temps are only getting to 78f you could back off and give just a little like an extra 300-400 ppm, you will save money and your plants will have the extra if they need it.from what i have read, and i have read alot of articles on co2 if you have fresh air at all times and your temps dont get higher than 80f the plant will not use the extra co2 and it just goes to waste.when i first started using it i had a hard time getting my temps up over 80 and did not notice an increase,once i got that fixed and got to 85-88 my yield has gone up 1-1/12 oz per plant on a 4-5 oz. plant so imo the temps are key.hope this helps.


What he said


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 11, 2011)

You don't want to be over 90, ever. 85 with 1500ppm is optimal, if you're running at 80 during lights on I'd just set your co2 for 1000ppm and you'll be in the perfect range to utilize all of it without wasting any.


----------



## Hellbillie (Apr 11, 2011)

ya my temps run 75-82 and I run about 900ppm on the Co2, seems to be working out well.


----------

